
Step Away from the Keyboard - its_invalid
http://mat-mcloughlin.net/2013/11/02/step-away-from-the-keyboard.html
======
lispylol
I feel like this is definitely endemic to the software industry. It moves so
quickly that the only ones who survive are the ones who care enough
(passionate enough) to keep up.

While I don't think I should have a say on how everyone should live their
life, I do agree with you that we need to remind ourselves to take care of our
body as well as our mind - whether that means working less, exercising more,
or maybe even taking a prolonged break to relax.

Staring at a screen for 14 hours a day is just not healthy. On that note, I'm
going to get up and stretch :)

------
z3bra
I bought a stationary bike because of this. Everytime I spend more than two
hours working with the laptop I do some bike.

